# Wrathbringer Gildensuche



## -Zero-Zero- (8. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Dieser Thread stellt sich den Leuten die auf Wrathbringer spielen. Ich fange neu an mit WoW mit einem Shadowpriest/Heal-Priest und fange auf Wrathbringer als Hordler an. Ich wurde vor 3 Monaten gebannt und habe die restliche Zeit auf einem Blizzlike Server gespielt, jetzt suche ich eine Hordlergilde die Icc 10/25 HC macht und einen Shadow sucht. Ich hatte bis daher genügend Erfahrung und Eq für Icc25 Hc als Hunter ich wäre dafür auch bereit eine Bewerbung zuschreiben, ich bin eh sehr schnell im LvLn und Gear habe ich schnell zusammen. Die Raidzeiten sollten von 19-22 Uhr sein oder am Wochenende da hätte ich Open-End so ca 3 Raidtage die Woche.Ich bitte um schnelle Antworten! Ich will ehrliche antworten und hätte gerne einen Link dazu bekommen falls eine Gilde einen Shadow sucht.

P.S Achtet nicht auf Rechtschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen Zero-Zero


----------



## Mäuserich (8. September 2010)

Ich empfehle dir als Anlaufstelle das Wrathbringer Realmforum auf der offiziellen Blizzard-Seite www.wow-europe.com , dort dürftest du die besten Chanchen haben fündig zu werden.
Ansonsten würde dieser Thread hier auch ins Gildenforum gehören, auch wenn zugegeben da die Raidgilden suche selten Früchte trägt in dem Sinne reporte ich gleich mal für ein Verschieben.



-Zero-Zero- schrieb:


> [...] ich wäre dafür auch bereit eine Bewerbung zuschreiben [...]
> 
> P.S Achtet nicht auf Rechtschreiben
> 
> ...


Nur so als Tip:
Die meisten Gilden die im Raidprogress zumindest ein bisschen was leisten legen einen gewissen Wert auf Rechtschreibung um die Ernsthaftigkeit hinter der Bewerbung zu sehen, besonders bei jemdandem der wie in deinem Fall nichts ausser nem blanken Lvl 1er vorweisen kann.


----------



## Lysozyma (8. September 2010)

Ich denke Du solltest Deine Bewerbungsphase mal auf den Zeitpunkt verschieben, bis Du lvl 80 bist und einen Equipstand hast, der zumindest ICC 25 tauglich ist.
Heroics abfarmen, Random Raids und dann werden Dich sicher einige Gilden aufnehmen. Ranges scheinen momentan eine gute Chance zu haben auf unserem Server...besonders mit SecSpec Heal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. September 2010)

An alle Spammer hier, sollte ich euch noch einmal dabei erwischen das ihr absichtlich einen Thread mit eurem Mist torpediert werden ganz klare Auszeiten verteilt.

Ich habe den Thread nun gesäubert und hoffe auch das es so bleibt.


----------

